# Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

					Tag für Tag erhält PC Games Hardware Anfragen, Vorschläge und Kritik von Lesern. In der Rubrik "Leserbrief der Woche" stellen wir Ihnen wöchentlich einen ausgewählten Leserbrief und bei Bedarf die Antwort eines Fachredakteurs vor. Beachten Sie, dass der Leserbrief der Woche nicht zwangsläufig in der Woche an die Redaktion geschickt wurde, in der er Ihnen an dieser Stelle präsentiert wird.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. August 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Eine Firma, die heute noch Lötfett verwendet anstatt wasserlöslicher Flußmittel würde ich großräumig langzeitlich meiden.

Lötfett enthält meist schwerlösliche *Chloride**,  *die auch noch nach Jahrzehnten Metall verätzen könen.


----------



## 3-way (27. August 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Gibt es ein spezielles Produkt, mit dem man Radiatoren reinigen kann? Cilit Bang wüde ich jetzt nicht als speziell sehen und einige sehen die Verwendung von dem Zeug in Radiatoren eher kritisch.


----------



## w00tification (27. August 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*



3-way schrieb:


> Gibt es ein spezielles Produkt, mit dem man Radiatoren reinigen kann? Cilit Bang wüde ich jetzt nicht als speziell sehen und einige sehen die Verwendung von dem Zeug in Radiatoren eher kritisch.


Ich habe meine WaKü vor über einem Jahr so aufbereitet, wie es im PCGHX-Forum in einem Thread vorgeschlagen wurde. Also mit Cillit Bang grün und orange in bestimmten Mischungen und Anwendungsreihenfolgen. Ich habe nie irgendwelche Ablagerungen oder Spuren im Ausgleichsbehälter gefunden, die mich auf irgendeine Art Verschmutzung oder Verschleiß aufmerksam machen. Es scheint also zu funktionieren bzw. die Teile waren eh schon sauber


----------



## Abductee (27. August 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich kann mich an einen Forenbeitrag von Eddy@Aquatuning erinnern wo von Cillit Bang ganz klar abgeraten wurde.


----------



## Eckism (27. August 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Stroh80 oder ein par Minuten mit Verdünnung ausspülen, danach schön mit Multispray einschmunzen/nachspülen und dann nochmal gut mit warmen Wasser nachspülen. Mit nem Reinigungsmittel würde ich da auch nicht dran gehen, wegen Säure, anderen Metallen und so.


----------



## D0pefish (27. August 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Lötfett im Radi? 
Man lernt nie aus.
Ich drehe bisher immer das rund 65° heiße Wasser etwas auf, halte eine Öffnung des Radiators mit Abstand 1-2 Minuten passend unter den Strahl und wiederhole das Ganze nach Gefühl. Bei Seifenlaugen und Chemo-Minkemanke bin ich jetzt erstmal skeptisch... Ein Spritzer billiges Spülmittel in warmen Wasser zum Schläuche und Kühler schrubben sind ok.


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. August 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Cilit Bang ist Schrott! Das Zeug wird aus gutem Grund auch von Armaturenherstellern nicht empfohlen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (27. August 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

heißer wasserdampf macht sich sehr gut! oder Benzinreiniger.


----------



## Schokomonster (28. August 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Hab zwar keine Wasserkühlung aber für Platinen nehm ich immer Isopropanol um das ganze Lötfett los zu werden.


----------



## Raketenjoint (28. August 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Cilit Bang ist Schrott! Das Zeug wird aus gutem Grund auch von Armaturenherstellern nicht empfohlen.


Und was schlägst du als Alternative vor?


----------



## h_tobi (28. August 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Und was schlägst du als Alternative vor?



Wer billig bei Phobya kauft,  kauft zweimal, ich habe das Original gekauft :Klick: und keine Rückstände im System gehabt. 

Einfach 1x mit klarem Leitungswasser durchgespült und gut is.


----------



## Liesel_Weppen (28. August 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Und was schlägst du als Alternative vor?



Wie Eckism schon schrieb, Finger weg von säurehaltigen Reinigern. Weil Säure + Metall fast immer miteinander reagieren . 
Alkohole wie Isopropanol oder Billigwodka vom Discounter, Spülmittel, oder eine Kombi aus beiden funktioniert auch, erfüllen da den Zweck.
Man kann das Gemisch auch auf ca. 60°C erhitzen, dann hast du eine bessere Wirkung. Allerdings nicht höher, denn der Siedepunkt von Isopropanol, bzw. Ethanol liegen bei 82 und 79°C. 
Danach mehrmals mit Wasser spülen und gut ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. August 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> oder Benzinreiniger.


Benzin?


----------



## FlyKilla (29. August 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Benzin?


Guckst du hier.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. September 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an einen Forenbeitrag von Eddy@Aquatuning erinnern wo von Cillit Bang ganz klar abgeraten wurde.



Die Marke Cilit Bang bietet verschiedene Produkte an. Hier empfehle ich ausdrücklich einen Fettlöser, die meinem Wissen nach unbedenklich sind – von den säurebasierten Reinigern aus gleichem Hause wird dagegen zu Recht abgeraten, da diese auch Kupfer angreifen. Einige Anwender nutzen diese zwar genau deswegen und entziehen so etwaigen Verschmutzungen schlicht den Untergrund. Dafür sollte man aber genau wissen, was man tut; allgemein empfehlen kann man eine bewusste Schädigung des Radiators nicht. Leider kann man umgekehrt auch keine universelle Lösung anbieten, da vermutlich nicht einmal die vertreibenden Firmen selbst genau wissen, was der typischerweise in Asien sitzende OEM-Fertiger für Dreck in den Radiatoren hinterlässt – oder eben nicht.
(Ausgenommen sind wie immer die Rohrradiatoren von Aquacomputer und Watercool, die prinzipbedingt fast oder ganz ohne Lötverbindungen auskommen.)


----------



## Dantha69 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ganz klar Spühli. Am besten mit heissen Wasser.
Sollte jemand an DI Prozesswasser (demineralisiertes Wasser) ist dieses ganz klar zu bevorzugen. 

Lötverbindungen sollten immer neutralisiert werden, hat man nichts zu hand tut es Spühli (Prilwasser) auch.

Benzin oder sonstige Lösemittel sind bei Fetten nicht immer hilfreich bzw. lösen sie die Fette nicht immer.

Gruß


----------



## Elistaer (14. September 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Am besten sind für organische Verbindungen auch organische Lösungsmittel, 2 Vertreter wurden angesprochen Isopropanol und Ethanol es geht auch ein Pinsel Reiniger (Methanol) oder Aceton  (meine Wahl zur Reinigung bei kühler wechsel um Rückstände der wlp zu entfernen). 

Alle Chemischen Reiniger sind auf Säuren oder Basen und können wenn nicht sehr gut gespült wird oder Ecken schlechter Verarbeitung Rückstände hinterlassen. Und das wird gefährlich du kannst mir  auch schreiben was Reinigung an geht ich kenne mich mit vielen Sachen aus  als gelernter Chemisch technischer assi



GS6 via Web


----------



## jamesblond23 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Also ist universalverdünnung (eig. zum Pinsel sauber machen) ausreichend um neue Radiatoren zu reinigen?  

Sollte aber auf keinen Fall in Kontakt mit dem plexi kommen oder von Kühlern? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (16. September 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Das würde ich so nicht verallgemeinern es wird nicht um sonst schon von vielen cilit genommen. Ich habe es eigentlich mehr als Information genannt. Mit dem plexiglass hast du recht da hat man Milch Glas am Ende 

GS6 via Web


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. September 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Bei Universalverdünner und ähnlichem sollte man auch das Fassungsvermögen einiger Radiatoren bedenken. Nach zweimaligem Spülen hat man gegebenenfalls einen Liter Sondermüll rumstehen.


----------



## Nachty (16. September 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Mit der Dusche durchspülen danach noch mal mit dest. Wasser durch.


----------



## Elistaer (16. September 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Torsten das hätte ich auch noch geschrieben wobei in den großen Städten da ja eine Recycling hof ist die das annehmen.  Desweiteren muss darauf geachtet werden welches Material ich habe nicht das Plastik und Gummi angegriffen werden und dadurch schneller altern 

GS6 via Web


----------



## jamesblond23 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Den Gefahrenhinweis für die Umwelt anzubringen ist natürlich völlig richtig/wichtig!

Auch cilit bang muss nicht unbedingt so in den Abfluss... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Diablokiller999 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Na, ist man schon zu einer eindeutigen Lösung gekommen?
Ich will mir bald einen zusätzlichen Radiator anschaffen und dachte eigentlich, ich mach n Tropfen Spülmittel in heißes Wasser, lass das in den Radiator, Stopfen drauf und schütteln, ablaufen lassen, Rest vom heißen Wasser hinterher und dann mit nem Liter destilliertem Wasser nachspülen. Einwände oder Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Hogan (23. März 2017)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> Na, ist man schon zu einer eindeutigen Lösung gekommen?
> Ich will mir bald einen zusätzlichen Radiator anschaffen und dachte eigentlich, ich mach n Tropfen Spülmittel in heißes Wasser, lass das in den Radiator, Stopfen drauf und schütteln, ablaufen lassen, Rest vom heißen Wasser hinterher und dann mit nem Liter destilliertem Wasser nachspülen. Einwände oder Verbesserungsvorschläge?


Ich würds genauso machen!


----------



## orryginal (24. März 2017)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Reinigung eines neuen HardwareLabs Nemesis GTS 240 gemacht bzw. in welchem Umfang eine Reinigung sinnvoll ist?
Reicht da die einmalige Behandlung mit einem Fettlöser wie CB grün? Wenn nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert aufgrund starker Verschmutzungen, würde ich aufgrund der Risiken nämlich gerne auf die Reinigung mit CB orange verzichten.


----------



## Chukku (24. März 2017)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Naja ist schwer zu beurteilen.

Ich habe kürzlich zwei neue Nemesis GTS 360 mit der kompletten CB Grün + Orange Kur behandelt. (wie im "how to: Wasserkühlung reinigen" im entsprechenden PCGH Forum beschrieben)
Mir ist dabei nicht aufgefallen, dass dabei irgendwelche Partikel und Verschmutzungen aus dem Radi herausgespült worden wären.

Lediglich beim allerersten Durchspülen nur mit warmem Leitungswasser kamen ein paar sehr feine Kupfer Partikel raus.
Das ist jetzt natürlich keine Garantie, dass es auch ohne CB gutgegangen wäre, aber ich hatte im Nachhinein nicht den Eindruck, als wäre es wirklich nötig gewesen.

Hab das System jetzt übrigens seit ein paar Wochen mit reinem dest. Wasser laufen und soweit ist mir nichts negatives aufgefallen
(so ziemlich der ganze Loop bis auf die Radis ist transparent.. wenn irgendwo etwas drin wäre, was da nicht hingehört, würde ich es wahrscheinlich merken.)


----------



## Hogan (25. März 2017)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich hab bisher immer warmes Wasser mit Spulmittel genommen. Reichlich spülen.  Isopropanol wäre auch ne Idee.


----------



## IICARUS (25. März 2017)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Habe letztens zwei Radiatoren von Alphacool und einen Mora verbaut.
Alle habe ich mit heißem Leistungswasser der Dusche durchgespült und dann ordentlich mit destillierten Wasser nach gespült.

Es kam auch nichts raus außer klarem Wasser.
Habe mir auch ein Filter von Alphacool verbaut und nach 4 Wochen war dort auch keine Verunreinigung zu finden.
Nur etwas Weichmacher aus dem Schlauch befand sich im Filter.

Im AGB hat sich auch nichts abgelagert.
Auf aggressive Reinigungsmitteln habe ich beabsichtigt verzichtet.

Es gibt jedoch Leute die auf cilit bang abfahren und der Meinung sind das Radiatoren immer mit diesem Zeug behandelt werden müssen.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. März 2017)

*AW: Lötfett im Radiator: Wie reinigen? Leserbrief der Woche*

Rohr-Radiatoren wie die MoRas enthalten aufgrund des deutlich sauberern Produktionsprozesses in der Regel nicht viele Produktionsrückstände. In AMS-Radis, die überhaupt keine wasserberührenden Lötverbindungen aufweisen ist es sogar noch weniger. Wegen möglicher Staubablagerungen lohnt es sich aber auch da zu spülen. Auf Reiniger kann man da evlt. verzichten -dient dort mehr der Gewissensberuhigung. 

Normale Netzradiatoren enthalten aber mitunter recht viel Produktionsrückstände - insb. Lötflussmittel und Ziehfette, weil hier aus produktionstechnischen Gründen ziemlich damit rumgesaut wird.


----------

